# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Moving to Negril in the next year - need advice and contacts

## wench

Hi! I'm dk, and a jacadian at heart (born in Canada).  I never realized it was home I was missing until I stepped foot on the island. 

I've stayed in Negril 4 times now and have a semi decent sense of direction, where the markets are etc. 

I am looking for a small house to purchase - but not till next summer.  I have thought of building but not so sure about that and island time  :Wink:   Need a 2 bedroom and a modernish bathroom with a yard big enough to garden and grow some fruit trees. 

I also need to find a company to ship my stuff from Canada to Jamaica - likely a container - so if there's anyone on here that's been through this process I would really appreciate your assistance.  

I'll be back in Negril in mid - November, then again first 2 weeks of February. I usually stay at Mariner's and while I have some friends there already - would love to make some more.

Soon come  :Wink: 
dk

----------


## ex-ochigirl

Welcome to the boards Wench.

I myself have never really shipped anything from Canada there, but someone will come along and give you some advice.

Just wanted to let you know that i too, will be there in February, so being that we are 'neighbours' here in Canada (5 hour drive from your city to mine)...  we should link up down there for a Dirty Banana's or two.
Booked for  Feb.22 - hope to see you then!

----------


## Bnewb

Wench...are you planning on moving down here full time or just for six months or less in a year. If you're planning on being down here longer than six months in a calendar year...how are you planning on staying legally?

Maybe you should consider renting a home here first...so you can get a good idea about the community and the lay of the land.

You really don't have to answer these questions publicly... but they are things you do need to think about.
I live here and we are asked these questions quite regularly. Please feel free to pm me and it would be great to meet up with you on your next visit in November.

----------


## ackee

Wench, dats some sound advice coming fromBnewb!!  Jayhay isnt all is seems to be !! ake it one step at a time and get to know how living is WAY different from visiting ....

----------


## wench

Would be great except I leave a week before you get there  :Wink:   Might have to meet up here! I bet you're already counting days.  I'm going in November as well for 10 days so I'll kepp a couple on ice for you.




> Welcome to the boards Wench.
> 
> I myself have never really shipped anything from Canada there, but someone will come along and give you some advice.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that i too, will be there in February, so being that we are 'neighbours' here in Canada (5 hour drive from your city to mine)...  we should link up down there for a Dirty Banana's or two.
> Booked for  Feb.22 - hope to see you then!

----------


## wench

Thanks for the heads up and I will take you up on the advice.

----------


## wench

Thanks ackee, too right.  Living and visiting are like apples and oranges - no comparison.

----------


## Kind View

Do not buy in Negril but look in surrounding areas.  Negril is nice to visit here and there but to live in a tourist town in Ja is difficult.  Drive out the Road to Sav and cruise around if you are serious.  Also before Negril is  Orange Bay, it's quiet there.

----------


## lanetop

you will love it ...

----------


## Marko

whatever your budget is........at least triple it........lol

been der, done dat.......

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Bnewb

> Do not buy in Negril but look in surrounding areas.  Negril is nice to visit here and there but to live in a tourist town in Ja is difficult.  Drive out the Road to Sav and cruise around if you are serious.  Also before Negril is  Orange Bay, it's quiet there.


This is why I said it might be a good idea to rent someplace first.
I love living in Negril and live in a quiet area. I`m not sure I`d call it difficult...just different. To me Orange Bay is very similar to Negril....lots of foreigners moving into Orange Bay...

----------


## brasi

...and write everything down. I will pay for your copious and detailed notes. My DREAM is to move to Grange Hill/country someday...15 years...hear dat?

...tick tick tick tick...

----------


## wench

Hahahahhaaa ...  hear that about the budget and about living not right in town  :Wink:   Thanks all

----------


## wench

well I am a foreigner LOL   Orange Bay is beautiful as well.  Love the market at Sav.  And all the stonework along the roads.

----------


## wench

well brasi - I am a writer of lists so you can be sure that as I learn I share  :Wink:  and it looks like it'll be only 6 months a year till I can get permanent resident status - I'm sure I'll be waiting awhile before I hear back all the details from the govt.

----------


## Seveen

here's a link to an obtaining residency thread

http://www.negril.com/discus/message...tml?1298406676

----------


## wench

Thanx Seveen - that was a huge help.   Full steam ahead. About as quick as a tugboat :Wink: 

@ brasi - so all my travellin' friends have asked for the same thing you have - so I'm taking everything everyone gives me and posting it legibly on my site. it's a catchall for all the webstuff I do and it's new so everything's not there yet.  work in progress. jacadian.com

----------


## Lapurr

I love Grange Hill too! ummm now that I married my Jamiacan man....can I live there?? that's just a question, I have no plans on leaving Canada anytime soon...I'm just wondering if my lengths of stay can be longer??

----------


## Rob

You can apply to stay through the work permit exception (Spousal Waiver):

http://www.mlss.gov.jm/pub/index.php?artid=37

You can also apply for citizenship - here is a Gleaner article explaining the procedure:

http://jamaica-gleaner.com/gleaner/2...ews/news5.html

I hope this helps!

----------


## Lapurr

Thanks for the link's Rob :Smile:

----------


## mick

Hey DK, i‘ll be movng to negril west end next month (oct) & i‘ve also purchsed my own property(waahhey :Smile:  whch i‘ll be renovating & putting in a new kitchen , bathroom,tiling  etc etc .so if you need any help feel free to ask & if i can help you it’d be pleasure .


BTW if anyone wants to help me feel free to come & you can stay or free  :Smile: 

Cheers Mick

----------

